# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  My new home.....

## JB

We've finally got our new flat (but the remodel will take all summer)about an hour or so north of Moscow in Dmitrov. Check out my new home at www.dmitrow.ru  ::  !

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Where on this pic do you live?   
The white one in the middle (above the yellow and blue ones)? I sure hope so!

----------


## JB

That white one is a church! I can't live there unless my husband dumps me and I take the veil!  ::

----------


## Pioner

I think some of my ancestors from that city. It is in Поволжье?

----------


## FL

It is Moscow region (north).  
JB: "about an hour or so north of Moscow in Dmitrov".

----------


## JB

Every August Dmitrov hosts an international balloon race. Here are some photos from this summer.....  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210085.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210091.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210092.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210096.jpg

----------


## JB

For more about the ballon race in Russian and English.....  www.aerowaltz.ru

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Every August Dmitrov hosts an international balloon race. Here are some photos from this summer.....  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210085.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210091.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210092.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 210096.jpg

 Wow, on the first three pictures you can see your nice house!   ::   
Actually the city looks pretty nice from the pics, they have restored their old buildings recently?

----------


## JB

Our governor is working hard to make our city the best and most beautiful in Russia.  He has made restoration and repairs of all historic and public places a priority over the last few years.

----------


## JB

here is my real house...  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 230180.jpg

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Cool!  ::  The window of your house! Are those pears? I see you are making tea for two people  ::  Nice birch tree!  Double paned windows, eh? I bet it gets cold in the winter!

----------


## JB

Yes, pears and of course double windows! Here's the front of my home (in September before the leaves fell)...  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 280198.jpg

----------


## Spiderkat

It looks very nice and peaceful. Would it be possible to see what's exactly on the picture but during Fall and Winter?   ::

----------


## JB

Dmitrov in September..... 
view from the hills overlooking the city; http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 300211.jpg 
our summer swimming beach (too cold now!); http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 280195.jpg 
city center; http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 280194.jpg
(sorry this pic is too big, can't make it smaller so you'll have to scroll around it to see the whole pic)

----------


## Lampada

JB, nice!  Thanks for the pictures.  Looks like an idyllic place.  I hope that you are happy over there.  If it is not too much to ask, would you mind telling us something about your daily life when you have a chance?  How is your Russian?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That isn't you in the first picture, is it?   ::   ::   
Yeah, how are you adapting to your new Russian circumstances?

----------


## JB

You can see me (my shadow) in balloon picture #4! 
Adapting to life in Russia is easy until I get homesick around the 3-4th month there. I start watching stupid old American movies on TV and craving p-nut butter. But when I return to America (for business and family) I get homesick for Russia after only 2 weeks!

----------


## JB

The edge of town has not been remodeled yet  ::    http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 300204.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 300205.jpg

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

"Glory to the Soviet Kosmonauts"!   ::

----------


## FL

> Where on this pic do you live?   
> The white one in the middle (above the yellow and blue ones)? I sure hope so!

    
From one article about Dmitrov: 
“
Впервые я навестил этот город очень давно, когда его центр был еще застроен старыми деревянными домишками.
For the first time I visited the city a long time ago, when its center was still built up with small old wooden houses.
Дело было зимой.
It happened in winter.
От вокзала я пошел по прямой заснеженной улице, зная, что где-то впереди меня встретят кремль, древние соборы - город был основан тем же Юрием Долгоруким в 1154 году.
From the railway station I walked along straight snow-covered street, knowing that somewhere ahead I would be met by the Kremlin, ancient cathedrals - the city was founded by Yurii Dolgorukii in 1154.
До сих пор помню, как поразили меня возникшие в конце улицы огромные синие купола с крестами и золотыми звездами.
I still remember how I was amazed to see the huge blue domes with crosses and gold stars appearing in the end of the street.
Они как бы парили в небе - стены собора полностью заслонял покрытый снегом земляной вал Кремля.
As if they lived in the sky - the walling of the cathedral were hidden behind the snow-covered earthen rampart of the Kremlin.
Дмитров - один из самых маленьких (в его исторической части) и самых оригинальных «дотатарских» городов Подмосковья.
Dmitrov is one of the most small (in its historical part) and most original “pre-Tatar” cities of Moscow region.
Высоченный вал кремля окружает территорию диаметром метров 300.
Lofty rampart of the citadel (Kremlin) is encircled a territory about 300 metres in diameter.
Древние города обычно строились на горе, на обрывистых берегах рек (вспомните тот же Владимир).
Ancient cities usually were built on a hill, on steep river banks (remember, for example, Vladimir city).
Дмитровский кремль сооружен в низине, и это долго меня удивляло, пока в одной из книжек я не нашел тому объяснение.
Dmitrov Kremlin was constructed in lowland, that had surprised me long time, until I found an explanation for that in one book.
Действительно, кремль сознательно был построен поодаль от окружавших его с трех сторон холмов.
Actually, the Kremlin was knowingly built at some distance from the hills surrounding it from the three directions.
Более того, его воздвигли посреди болота, находившегося здесь в те времена.
And what is more, it was erected in the middle of the bog lying here in that time.
Оно служило дополнительным препятствием для нападающих, а размеры болота были достаточны, чтобы стрелы, пускаемые в защитников, не могли его перелетать.  
The bog served as an additional obstacle against the attacking, and size of the bog sufficed that arrows shooting in defenders could not fly across it.
Сколько было положено трудов, чтобы возвести в таком месте циклопические валы, которым нет равных в Подмосковье, можно только догадываться.
We may only guess how many troubles were taken to raise in such a place the cyclopean walls, which have no equal in Moscow region.
На валы, осевшие за 850 лет, и сейчас нелегко забраться, зато с них открывается замечательный вид на Историческую площадь с современными зданиями универмага и новой гостиницы, на городской рынок, заполняющий все пространство вплоть до реки Яхромы, а точнее, до проходящего чуть ближе канала им. Москвы.
On the walls sunken during the 850 years… 
…
Сквозь земляной вал в кремль ведут три прохода. 
Three passage-ways lead through the earthen rampart in the Kremlin.
Один из них реставрирован под старину: деревянные крепостные ворота, бревенчатый частокол по верху вала. 
One of them is restored in imitation of olden time: wooden fortress gates, timbered palisade on the top of the wall.
(
Хм.. Оказывается, ‘палисад’ (частокол) происходит не от слова ‘сад’ плюс ‘поли’ - сад, умноженный до такой степени, что образует сплошной забор, и даже не от ‘пали сад’, ибо там засел неприятель. 
Палисад [фр. palissade < лат. palus кол]
)
А возле центрального входа в кремль, появились памятник Юрию Долгорукому, фонтаны, пешеходная зона.
“

----------


## FL

Первый юбилей

----------


## JB

Wow!  Thank you FL!!
 Where did you find this info? Except for a few pamphlets I bought at our local bookstore I am having very little success in finding historical info about my city. So far you are my best resource  ::  .
If you look at the bird's eye view photo of Dmitrov the white building in the center of the green circle is the cathedral with the statue of Yuri at the entrance to the Kremlin (the small black dot in front of the path that goes through the green walls)which is seen close up in your picture. If you look directly across the plaza (towards the bottom right side of the air photo) you will see a group of pine trees with a statue in the center. This is a Soviet era monument of Lenin that is almost exactly the same size as the statue of Yuri. I don't think it was intentional when the monument to Yuri was erected a few years ago , but both statues have their right arm raised and pointing into the distance. But when you stand next to Yuri you can see that he and Lenin are pointing at each other!  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

JB those are beautiful pictures. How long have you been living there?

----------


## JB

We just moved last June, so only 8 months. Moscow is getting too expensive and crowded so we lucked out in finding Dmitrov. But not everything here is quite up to date. We are currently looking for an internet service that will put a computer line in our apt and our neighbor's apt. Tried dial up but the old Soviet phone line is too slow. But we may have to wait for a long time until the prices get more reasonable, the last quote we got just for installation was $500  ::  . So for now I must go to our 1 and only computer cafe which is about a 30 min walk.

----------


## Basil77

Don't worry, JB. Civilization will come to your town soon. I'm also living in small town about 40km from МКАД to the east (not so far from Dmitrov, I'v been there several times), and abot 3 years ago I couldn't afford internet line and used dial-up, but now I have one installed in my flat for only 50$  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Простите, но я что-то совсем не дорубаю. 
JB -- ты русская или не русская? То у тебя откуда: Дмитров, то по постам судя, ты из США вообще.   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Простите, но я что-то совсем не дорубаю. 
> JB -- ты русская или не русская? То у тебя откуда: Дмитров, то по постам судя, ты из США вообще.

 А что, американка не может жить в Дмитрове? Интересно, почему?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну просто я за свою жизнь видел миллионы русских, живущих в Америке и только одну американку, живущую в России.   ::  
Жить может, но не будет. Ибо какой смысл?

----------


## Vadim84

> Жить может, но не будет. Ибо какой смысл?

 Ну, можешь попробовать спросить это у JB. Другое дело что она может либо не ответить, либо ответить неискренне, потому что мотивы могут быть слишком личными  ::

----------


## Amaranta

> Жить может, но не будет. Ибо какой смысл?

 Well, I think that's a bit of a harsh judgement. This sort of thing would depend on the person, and their good/bad/whatever reasons (or _choice_) to live where they live, don't you think ? Even if their 'meaning' isn't clear to you. (Then again, I can't understand how anyone could want to live long-term in America either, so I guess it's just fair.)

----------

